# New '07 Mini



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

http://www.autoweek.com/news.cms?newsId=102232

Cool.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Rmart said:


> http://www.autoweek.com/news.cms?newsId=102232
> 
> Cool.


 Might we see the Mini moniker in WRC??? :dunno:

Hmmm...


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

No. Definitely not. Nope. No way. Ugly, ugly, ugly.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

looks like it got Bangled  :tsk:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

wingspan said:


> No. Definitely not. Nope. No way. Ugly, ugly, ugly.


Agreed :thumbdwn: Of course, I am not that wild about the current model. Seems too big (esp when I parked my old Inno Mini next to one!)


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Looks like a mini limo...

Dunno, seems to me if they are going to strech the wheelbase they should only do it for a five door.


But tell me more about that speedster they mentioned. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

R56 Mini Traveler JCW. 

I sorta hope it'll be either a 3door like the original, or with RX8 suicide rears. You want a 5door premium hatch? get a 1er.


----------



## KevinR (Jun 13, 2003)

:thumbdwn: 
Each additional spy shot I see of the new MINI convinces me that I am either going to hold onto the 2004 model I have or trade it for a 2006 model.


----------



## michelito (Feb 6, 2003)

Ugly - very ugly... will tell the wife to keep her '04 MCS for a while...


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

For those that talk about this model being ugly, I believe the car is these pictures is still wearing cladding to hide the "true" car. Mules are never pretty, or a good judge of the final product.

I too hope this streached version would bring about a return to WRC. That would ROCK!


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Desertnate said:


> I too hope this streached version would bring about a return to WRC. That would ROCK!


 Agree. WRC is going to need a boost from elsewhere with the Citroen and Peugeot teams leaving. I'd love to see BMW/Mini get into the sport.


----------



## ChiefCrazyTalk (Jun 29, 2005)

Rmart said:


> http://www.autoweek.com/news.cms?newsId=102232
> 
> Cool.


Stretched Mini??? Whats next, a Mini SUV?


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

ChiefCrazyTalk said:


> Stretched Mini??? Whats next, a Mini SUV?


Well it's not like they could make it any smaller.


----------



## Ground Rat (Aug 9, 2005)

Damn, that new mini looks like ****.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Ground Rat said:


> Damn, that new mini looks like ****.


There is a load of cladding on that car. Really there is no way to get a good idea what the final car will look like with that plastic stuff bolted on all over.


----------



## terps (Apr 26, 2005)

Can't quite tell yet what it's gonna look like but I'm glad I got the current generation one for my wife.. classic.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Never mind, I reposted the same pictures Alex had posted.


----------



## On Sale (Aug 30, 2005)

I am surprised the Mini comes out the new model that fast, since the New Beetle have change anything big at all. I personally hate the ride just because of the size. It is not big enough for me for a family of 3. On the other hand, I love the new beetle and I wish I can get one someday.


----------

